# Herbert Palmer: Was Nero the persecutor God’s servant for good?



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 8, 2020)

... Thirdly, add further what the Apostle doth, v. 4. [For he is the Minister of GOD to thee for good,] Is this true of persecuting _Nero,_ in the case of his persecuting? Whereby the Apostle proves he will praise thee, doing that which is good? Surely in an over-ruling Work of GOD’S Grace, the very Devil is GOD’S instrument for GOOD, as to _Job,_ (and we may say Minister too.) And _Nero_ not a whit more in the Act of persecuting. But this far from St. _Paul’s_ meaning: For he means a civil good, praising, and rewarding, and protecting. _Nero_ did (St. _Paul_ knew) quite contrary to this: He cannot then mean him as a Persecutor; and so never intends here to forbid resisting his Persecution. ...

For more, see Herbert Palmer: Was Nero the persecutor God’s servant for good?


----------

